# Diagnosed with Hashimoto's via biopsy - Need help understanding



## CV1983 (Oct 14, 2017)

I want to share my story in hopes that someone can relate and help me understand what is happening. My health started to decline 1.5 years after giving birth to my first child. In August 2016 I started to experience insomnia, getting 3-4 hours of sleep per night, if I was lucky, when I was used to getting 7-8 hours of sleep. One month later I started experience the need to constantly urinate. At one point I was using the bathroom every 20 minutes without even drinking enough liquids for such to occur. I saw a urologist, did all the tests that were needed, including a cystoscopy and my bladder was clean, clear and free of signs of inflammation. I had an ultrasound of the kidneys, liver and gallbladder and they were all clear. Then I started experiencing stomach issues, severe heartburn, hunger pains even when I would eat and had an endoscopy and colonoscopy and I had minor inflammation in my stomach, nothing to worry about, according to the doctor. I was diagnosed with IBS, which I suspected for years. The insomnia relentlessly persisted and I saw a neurologist, had a sleep study done and I was told I move my legs a lot while sleeping but not enough to be considered restless leg syndrome. Tried an array of non opioid and hypnotic medications for the insomnia and no luck. I was prescribed Xanax, which for the most part allows me to get at least 5 hours of sleep. She ran a few tests and told me my thyroid function was normal but my ferritin was low (at a 7). I had three iron infusions. Insomnia persisted and the neurologist told me there was nothing wrong with my brain that would cause the insomnia and sent me to a psychiatrist because, of course, I'm suffering from anxiety. Psychiatrist picked up on a few other symptoms I was experiencing and said, clear as day, "I think you may have an auto-immune disease." I described to him experiencing an intense heaviness around my eyes as though my body wanted to go to sleep but I couldn't sleep, I was a walking zombie at the time, brain fog, anxiety, difficulty concentrating, very irritable, tired, and depressed, it was hard for me to get up out of bed in the morning, not because I was in pain, I just didn't want to get out of bed. He told me to find an endocrinologist, which I did.

In between such I experienced extreme fatigue, as though I my body was going to give out on me, it felt as though my energy and strength were being sucked out of me. I would feel a little bit better if I ate but 30 minutes later it would return full force. I never experienced fatigue and tiredness like this in my life, not even when sick with the flu. At one point I wondered if I was having a stroke because I had shortness of breath and couldn't even walk up a flight of stairs without my heart pounding out of my chest. I started to also experience tinnitus in my left ear, which has gotten worse. I had a good month of sleep, which was August. Don't know what happened there but I thought the insomnia was getting better and my life was returning to normal. I was wrong because it only got worse from there.

I started to experience new symptoms in what I describe as phases. When I felt the overwhelming fatigue and tiredness I had no body pain, muscle aches nor muscle fatigue. When the fatigue got better I started to experience muscle weakness and muscle fatigue and what I describe as an internal shake- feeling cold in 85 degree weather but it was not a cold feeling but rather an uncontrollable shake in my right leg. I noticed a few days after that I felt pain in my neck and arm as though I'd experienced whiplash. Couldn't even pick up my son. It feels as though I overexerted my muscles and they ache. When the muscle fatigue and aches got a bit better I started to experience muscle twitches. I literally see my muscles twitch, all over my body, including my face, nose, lips.

Thinking back to the last 10 years of my life I did experience some of the aforementioned symptoms from time to time but they lasted only days or the most, two weeks. I remember telling myself it was due to anxiety. I should also mention that when I was a teenager I did see an endocrinologist and remember him telling my mom I had Hashimoto's. My mom always forced me to follow up but once went into my 20's I stopped following up because I didn't feel sick. I was never given medication, btw.

I currently feel muscle aches, muscle weakness, fatigue, brain fog, I jumble my words as though my brain is hyper, I feel tired all the time, don't have any energy and the bottom of my feet hurt if I stand up to long. I also feel vibrations inside my muscles.

I saw a rheumatologist and had 10 tubes of blood taken and x-rays of my spine and brain. She noticed my anxiety during the 1.5 hour consult with her and called me one week later telling me my blood test results were normal, no indication of lupus, lyme, sjorgen's syndrome, rheumatoid arthritis, inflammation, cancer (blood), and other diseases. When i met with her i told her that i suspected lyme and she ordered two different lyme disease tests to ease my mind, this test took longer to return because they had to wait to see if there was any growth of bacteria. I googled all of the tests she ordered and I scared myself to death. Thankfully, according to her, everything is normal. I'm going to see her on November 1st and she will have the x-ray results then but she did tell me if she found anything significant she would call me. During my consult she told me it appeared I'm suffering from Fibromyalgia. My mom is diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, rheumatoid arthritis and osteoarthritis. Ruled out MS and ALS, btw.

I've also come to notice that symptoms change around my menstrual cycle. Typically, during my menstrual cycle I feel better. One week after my cycle I still feel better but start declining quickly. 1.5/2 weeks after my cycle ends I feel worse- usually feel hyper (hyperthyroid symptoms, it appears at times). Visited the OBGYN, nothing's wrong, didn't even test my hormone levels, neither did my endocrinologist because "they are irrelevant."

My endocrinologist is telling me that there is nothing wrong with me. I have two nodules and a swollen thyroid gland. According to her, my levels are normal and there is nothing to treat. She states the symptoms cannot be related to my thyroid. When I showed her my scalloped tongue she told me she'd never seen such a thing related to thyroid disfunction. If you google scalloped tongue, Hashimoto's is the first thing that comes up. I read a case study, which I wish I had saved, that is similar to which I am experiencing.

Tsh: 1.160 ulu/mL, reference range is 0.450-4.500

T4, free (direct): 1.31 ng/dL, reference range is 0.82-1.77

Thyrotropin Recepter Ab, Serum: <0.50 IU/L, reference range is 0.00-1.75

Thyroid Stim Immunoglobin: 39%, reference range is 0-139.

Triiodothyonine (t3): 126 ng/dL, reference range is 71-180.

Thyroid Peroxidase (tpo) Ab: 127 HIGH, reference range is 0-34.

B-12, Vitamin D and Ferritin levels are all within normal range.

Biopsy result of 1.5 cm nodule: Bethesda Category 2, Benign. Microscopic description reports Lymphohistiocytic aggregate and Follicular cells and lymphocytes. Endo simply said, "You have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. We have to keep an eye on the nodule. There's nothing to treat, your thyroid is fine."

I was also trying to get pregnant again and was having difficulty. After I started experiencing symptoms in July my husband and I stopped because I was worried about my health. Endo gave me the okay to get pregnant and so did my rheumatologist, both stating that women with auto-immune diseases often feel better when they become pregnant and "many go into remission" which I find hard to believe. A friend of mine that is a doctor told me the thyroid is one of the most important glands in our body and it regulates EVERYTHING. I'm scared about becoming pregnant and feeling sicker. I won't be ale to take Xanax while I am pregnant and will have to deal with the insomnia for 9 months, I can't imagine feeling any worse. Any pregnant women here have experienced the same?

Please tell me what you think. Any advice and guidance understanding what is happening is greatly appreciated. I don't really understand what the test results mean and my endocrinologist dismissed my concern and desire to educate myself. I am looking into finding a holistic doctor; however they are not allowed to prescribe medication. PLEASE help me understand what is happening with my thyroid.

THANK YOU for taking the time to read this and respond.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

i got pregnant with Graves and was not diagnosed until 5 years after the birth of my 2nd child. Mind you - this was with TSH in the .03 range. My gyno ( not the one that delivered my kids) noticed the low results as I shared my complaints with her.

You are going to have to keep looking for a doctor who understands thyroid levels. Since you have spent a small fortune on conventional doctors - I would suggest you find an Integrative or holistic type of doctor. They definitely do seem to recognize thyroid issues, although office visits are most often not covered by most insurance, lab work often is as are prescriptions.



> Thyroid Stim Immunoglobin: 39%, reference range is 0-139.
> 
> Thyroid Peroxidase (tpo) Ab: 127 HIGH, reference range is 0-34.


As stated in a previous reply - you have both antibodies, that's why you feel poorly. You eventually will develop either Hypo or Hyper symptoms that may dominate. Right now, your body is doing a balancing act and while you feel poorly, your lab's don't look too bad.

I had both TSI and TPO antibodies, presented hyper symptoms and eventually opted to remove my thyroid. Wish I had it removed sooner so I did not have to feel so poorly while my kids were young.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I might also suggest a cortisol saliva test--long term thyroid issues (or other autoimmune issues) can stress the adrenals and cause symptoms similar to what you've described. A good holistic or integrative doctor like Lovlkn mentioned would be able to do this. If not, you can also order it yourself in certain states.


----------

